# Weird shack, Pearsie, Strathmore, Scotland, June '08



## spacepunk (Jun 28, 2008)

On the back roads of Kirriemuir/Glen prosen sits this funny little shack abandoned in the woods. It is made of corrugated iron, has one main room, a kitchenette area, a tiny sink room with a mirror and an outside cludgie(that's a toilet south of the border). I'm not sure what it gets used for as there aren't many houses nearby for it to be a community hall (although there were loads of chairs there). Anyway here are the pics.













































































Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## zimbob (Jun 28, 2008)

This is a former church I'd say 

There's a few of these up my way, had a nosey in one a few weeks back....


----------



## RiF (Jun 28, 2008)

Interesting find!
Does look like it could have been a community hall or maybe a chapel at one time or perhaps it was built by someone who just wanted to live in quirt surroundings


----------



## wolfism (Jun 28, 2008)

Good stuff – one of your better finds, Mr Spacepunk. 

I think a lot of these wee tin churches appeared in the late 1800's after the Disruption: they were basically made in a factory and supplied as a kit of parts. There's another good one at Folla Rule in the depths of Aberdeenshire.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 28, 2008)

Praise coming from yourself Wolfism is praise indeed. Thank you.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ordnance survey shows remains of a chapel just north of Glenprosen village (Balnaboth) this could be it. Nice find anyway well done.

rd


----------



## ricasso (Jun 28, 2008)

I seem to remember reading somewere that they were known as "little tin chapels".
there is one on cleeve hill, cheltenham, i think its still in use.
any way , its a lovely find mate.

went to check it out today , couldnt find it ! sorry
I'll try again another time


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 28, 2008)

This is interesting, I have never seen anything like this. So what denomination would these be then? I'd love to kow more about the history.

Great newspaper article too!


----------



## enrashid (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, that's one hell of a find!


----------



## shatters (Jun 29, 2008)

Another corregated iron church, this one has long since gone.






Phil


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 29, 2008)

Forgot to post the pic of the 'Cludgie'.

Thanks for all the positive commets, it's appreciated.


----------



## ricasso (Jun 29, 2008)

try this site : http://www.tintabernacles.com/Photos.html


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 29, 2008)

Just noticed that all the chairs are joined together, does that make it a pew? Therefore= Church.


----------



## zimbob (Jun 29, 2008)

Aye 'tis definitely a church 

Here's a coupla pics of the one *Bryag* and I visited:

Outside:






Inside:


----------



## Bryag (Jun 29, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> Forgot to post the pic of the 'Cludgie'.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive commets, it's appreciated.



THIEF! That is an ROC post cludgie, if ever I saw one!

Zimbob is quite correct. Whatever it's recent use, it's original purpose was definitely ecclesiastical!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 30, 2008)

Fabulous find, SP. Yes, I did think it looked like a wee chapel to me too...interesting to read the history as I hadn't heard about them before. Lovely little building.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 30, 2008)

Excellent find, and lovely pics too. Love the old kitchen cupboard in the kitchen part of the building, and love that fireplace in there. Not seen a church with a fireplace in the main room before, love that.

Cheers,

 Sal

ps. there used to be a couple in Shirebrook a few years ago, but both have been knocked down and houses built in their place.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 30, 2008)

The Kitchen cupboard is so retro, I'm sure my granny had one very similar.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 30, 2008)

zimbob said:


>



We have a few looking like this down here, but there all in use, one I know of sells fruit now


----------



## King Al (Jun 30, 2008)

Great little place that! I think its the headquaters for a world wide Dwarf cult


----------

